# How long for dry cleaning/laundry?????



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok, I know this is petty, but......

Dropped off 2 jackets and a dress Sat to be dry cleaned. They told me it would be ready Tues. My ticket states Monday after 9 PM.

Ok, I was a doof and went yesterday (thinking, I worked 2 days so this must be Tues, right?) and was told they would be ready TUESDAY!! Of course, I was embarrassed because I went first on Mon,.

Anyway, went today at 6:45 PM. They looked and looked for my clothes. Then: "Oh, Mum, not ready until after 9 PM" as she scratches thru the MONDAY 9 PM notice on my receipt and writes Tuesday 9 PM!!!! "See, Mum, Tuesday 9 PM" Oh, my blood was boiling!! She wanted me to come back then to pick my clothes up. 

Ok, I was a b%tch and said, no, you told me Tuesday, today is Tuesday, my receipt says after 9 PM MONDAY, you will DELIVER my clothes to me!!  (and they just delivered them to my flat!!!)

Ok, rant over. Question:

You can't tell me that to get things dry cleaned here it takes 3 friggin' days?? Please tell me this is not the norm?

And does anyone know of a cleaner near the Greens but NOT the one in the Green Village????


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Nickel,
seems like you live in the Greens...we do...but have not used those dry cleaners in the village yet. I think they are a branch of Butler's...

anyway, our neighbour praises these guys.....the pick up and deliver...maybe you want to give it a try...

02 The Concierge is their name

Cheerio and good luck
Lenochka


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you!!! I have saw their truck but didn't get the number. Again, thanks~~


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Get your maid to do it for you, that's what they're there for....


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

I AM the maid........ and cook.......and bread winner........ and driver........ and....... LOL!!

It is only me!! Refuse the "maid" stuff!!!


----------

